# Marilyn Manson



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay, maybe somebody can help me out here. I heard, from my brother, that Marilyn Manson got arrested today for molesting his nephew. My brother is so full of BS that I never know when he's lying or telling the truth.Does anyone know if this really happened or not?


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it didn't but if it did funny ****.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

*slaps Omega* No it wouldn't... Just kidding lol... Don't worry folks I always end up slaping for some reason or another.  

Anyway probably a rumor. Most things are.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

You spelled slapping wrong


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Omega..Black said:


> You spelled slapping wrong


Leave me alone


----------

